# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Periodic Limb Movement Disorder (PLMD) - Artikel

## Agnes574

PLMD

Hierbij hebben mensen last van periodieke bewegingen,een soort spiertrekkingen van de ledematen tijdens de slaap die het doorslapen kunnen verhinderen.
De benen(soms ook de armen)bewegen heftig schokkerig.
Deze spiertrekkingen vinden meestal om de 20à30 seconden plaats,gedurende een aantal periodes in een nacht.
Bij PLMD wordt de diagnose gesteld door slaapobservatie met speciale meetapparatuur.

(Lees meer hierover op gezondheid.be>spieren en gewrichten)

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb bovenstaande informatie neergezet om de aandacht eens op dit,toch vrij veel voorkomend 'probleem',te vestigen.
Mijn vriend heeft hier heel veel last van...dit wil zeggen;hij heeft het,maar ik heb er al tal van slapeloze nachten door gehad!
Mijn vriend heeft hier eigenlijk geen besef van en het hindert hem eigenlijk ook niet in zijn slaap...maar degene die ernaast ligt kan er wel hinder van ondervinden:ik dus in dit geval.
We sliepen 2 jaar in een bed van 140/220 en dat was dus een regelrechte ramp...iedere keer die spiertrekkingen op dezelfde matras,onder hetzelfde dekbed...ik werd soms gewoon een beetje zeeziek! Nog niet te spreken van de koude lucht die telkens onder het dekbed kwam door die bewegingen!
Aangezien mijn vriend geen problemen ondervindt van zijn 'getrappel'(zoals ik het altijd noem :Wink: ) hebben we gezocht naar een oplossing en de meest logische was dan ook een nieuw bed kopen....we hebben nu twee binnenveringsbedden(bevestigd aan elkaar)van 90/200 en een dekbed van 240/220 en ik moet zeggen:ideaal! Ik kan weer rustig slapen zonder 'zeeziekte' en kou!

Nu is mijn vraag aan jullie;
-zijn er mensen die hier ook last van hebben,van PLMD...ondervinden zij(of hun partner)hier klachten van en hoe gaan ze ermee om?

Groetjes Agnes

----------


## Granada

Hoi Agnes.

Ik heb last van PLMD. Allez het is te zeggen, echt last is het niet hoor. Ik neem nu elke avond voordat ik ga slapen mijn medicatie in en zo sta ik 's morgens meestal fris en monter op! Voor het slaaponderzoek wist ik niet eens wat het was om "wakker" te zijn. Ik had dit immers nog nooit meegemaakt! (23 jaar lang..)
Mijn vriend heeft alleen last van mijn 'getrappel' als ik caffeïne, theïne, alcohol of veel frisdrank heb gedronken. Dit vermijd ik dan ook zoveel mogelijk. We hebben natuurlijk ook een heel groot bed  :Wink: .

Neemt jou partner medicatie voor zijn kwaaltje?

Groetjes Granada.

----------


## Agnes574

Granada,

Nee,mijn vriend neemt geen medicatie voor zijn kwaaltje,simpelweg omdat hij er geen last van heeft  :Wink: 
Hij krabt zichzelf ook voortdurend als hij slaapt...en ookal hebben wij een héél groot bed;ik word daar soms 'stiepel' van  :Wink: 
Maar hij zegt altijd dat hij goed geslapen heeft....dus blijkbaar heeft hij er zelf geen last van.
Ik herken het wel van die caffeine,theine,alcohol en frisdrank...dan is het veel erger inderdaad...merci voor de vermelding...ik ga hem s'avonds water geven  :Wink: 

Xx Agnes

----------


## Granada

Ik dacht ook altijd dat ik goed geslapen had... Je merkt het ook simpelweg gewoon niet! Maar heb een slaaponderzoek laten doen en daaruit bleek dat ik meer dan 47 maal per uur onbewust wakker werd in mijn slaap... Eigenlijk hebik nooit geslapen dus en wist ik neit wat het was om wakker te zijn...  :Wink: 







> Granada,
> 
> Nee,mijn vriend neemt geen medicatie voor zijn kwaaltje,simpelweg omdat hij er geen last van heeft 
> Hij krabt zichzelf ook voortdurend als hij slaapt...en ookal hebben wij een héél groot bed;ik word daar soms 'stiepel' van 
> Maar hij zegt altijd dat hij goed geslapen heeft....dus blijkbaar heeft hij er zelf geen last van.
> Ik herken het wel van die caffeine,theine,alcohol en frisdrank...dan is het veel erger inderdaad...merci voor de vermelding...ik ga hem s'avonds water geven 
> 
> Xx Agnes

----------

